# What year/model is my Schwinn?



## olsonds25 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently picked up this Schwinn and, not having much prior knowledge about vintage bikes, I'm not sure exactly what the model/year is.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 21, 2013)

*It's a Schwinn Frame!*

That's all I can see that's Schwinn, looks like a late 50s 60s mid weight ie:typhoon,speedster,American. Fenders are aftermarket or off of something else, your wheels however could be 30s,40s with that skiptooth chain and sprocket, it's definitely a Frankenbike. My opinion is find you a older balloon  frame and make a nice skip tooth bruiser.
Oh I almost forgot , Welcome to the CABE! Kinda rude of me but I shoulda said that in the header. Have fun! Dx


----------



## olsonds25 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.  I am just getting into restoring/refurbishing/rebuilding old bikes and having a blast.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2013)

About the only thing you can do is find out what year the bike was made. The serial number on the left rear dropout should give you a close estimate of when the bike was built. If it's a newer frame the serial number will be at the bottom of the headtube just above the fork.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 22, 2013)

24 incher.  Put a banana seat and ape hangers on it!
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 22, 2013)

*If its a 24*



greenephantom said:


> 24 incher.  Put a banana seat and ape hangers on it!
> Cheers, Geoff





If its a 24, I agree with greenphantom! 24s are fun to ride and build, here's one of my 24s before I finished it. My bad I thought it was a 26.


----------

